# Unterschied von DDR 4 3000 und 2666



## cHrIzZzI (26. August 2016)

Moin, 
Wie der Name schon sagt möchte ich gern wissen ob es ein großen Leistung Unterschied von 3000Mz und 2666Mz gib? 

Ich habe diese zwei zur Auswahl:

Corsair Vengeance LED Series, rote LED, DDR4-2666, CL16 - 16 GB Kit

Corsair Vengeance LED Series, rote LED, DDR4-3000, CL15 - 16 GB Kit

Vielen dank


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. August 2016)

Gibt keine spürbaren Unterschiede, Allerdings für den gleichen Preise würde ich dann doch die 3000er nehmen. Welches Board hast Du? 
Gruß T.


----------



## azzih (26. August 2016)

Nein, bei der Spieleleistung merkt man auch kein Unterschied zwischen 2133 und 3000. Das Ding ist einfach das es kaum Preisunterschiede zwischen den "besseren" RAM gibt (also alles oberhalb eines Crucial 2133), und wenn du eh ein Z170 Board hast, dann nimmt man halt auch konsequent den schnellsten Speicher


----------



## Hillfigger (26. August 2016)

Ich kann dir da nur Halbwissen anbieten, möchte ich aber ganz gerne. Du musst halt gucken welchen Speichercontroller(geschwindigkeit) das Mainboard und die CPU anbieten.

Das gängige Maximum ist meine ich 2400Mhz, bei teureren Modellen auch 3000? 

Was darüber liegende Tatkraten des Arbeitsspeicher für 'ne Auswirkung haben, keine Ahnung


----------



## Merowinger0807 (26. August 2016)

Normal sagt man ja immer schneller ist besser aber bei 2666 zu 3000 reden wir von marginalen Werten die maximal für Bencher interessant sein dürften. Des Weiteren sind auch die Timings wichtig beim RAM.

Da beide gleich viel kosten, würde ich die 3000er nehmen... besseres Timing aber schau vorher, ob Dein Board sie auch erkennt und damit umgehen kann


----------



## cHrIzZzI (26. August 2016)

Ich habe ein Asus Ranger VIII und hatte bis jetzt den RAM:

16GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM

Da ich aber jetzt zum zweiten mal Probleme mit dem RAM und Board habe,  geht der RAM jetzt endgültig zurück. 

Da ich früher immer Corsair hatte wollte ich jetzt auch wieder Corsair nehmen. 

Laut Asus gehen alle RAM bis 3400, so steht es halt in der Anleitung. 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merowinger0807 (26. August 2016)

Dann sollte das ja passen. Wenn sie explizit als unterstützter RAM aufgeführt sind, noch besser.

Dann nimm die 3000er und ich drück Dir die Daumen das die keine Probleme machen 
Hab G.Skill im Schlafzimmer Rechner verbaut weil günstig in der Bucht geschossen und zum Glück keinerlei Probleme. Corsair oder Kingston ziehe ich aber dennoch generell vor weil Langzeiterfahrungen damit weil immer gekauft und anderes nie probiert. Und es heisst doch "Kartoffeln die der Bauer ned kennt, isst er ned"


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. August 2016)

cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Asus Ranger VIII und hatte bis jetzt den RAM:
> 
> 16GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM
> 
> ...


Du weißt aber schon, das da Asus Probleme hatte? Kenne viele, die die Ripjaws V 3200 mit anderen Boards(ich ebenfalls) verbaut haben und KEINE Schwierigkeiten haben. Irgendwie bekam Asus es nicht gebacken ab 2666MHz stabil zu bleiben, Gibt es denn nicht sogar mittlerweile eine BIOS-Update für das Problem von Asus?
Gruß T.


----------



## MDJ (26. August 2016)

Schnellerer Ram kann schon  etwas an den Frames ausmachen, wenn auch minimal. Hier ein guter Test diesbezüglich:
RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest


----------



## flotus1 (26. August 2016)

Ist denn schon das neueste Bios auf dem Board? Sonst kann man unter Umständen lange RAM wechseln.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (26. August 2016)

Habe das Board gleich zu beginn geupdatet,  ist also aktuell. 

Beim ersten mal zeigte das Board Fehler 51,  glaube ich. Habe damals beides (RAM und Board) zurück geschickt da ich nicht genau erfahren habe was der Fehler bedeutet. 
Das Board war ok,  habe es wieder bekommen und den RAM haben sie ausgetauscht. 
Jetzt zeigt es 54 an.  Ich solle RAM installieren,  habe alle Bänke ausprobiert aber nix geht. 

Dann werde ich wohl lieber den 2666 nehmen 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. August 2016)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, das da Asus Probleme hatte? Kenne viele, die die Ripjaws V 3200 mit anderen Boards(ich ebenfalls) verbaut haben und KEINE Schwierigkeiten haben. Irgendwie bekam Asus es nicht gebacken ab 2666MHz stabil zu bleiben, Gibt es denn nicht sogar mittlerweile eine BIOS-Update für das Problem von Asus?
> Gruß T.



2666mhz sind noch stabil.
Die habe ich drinne mit dem Asus z170 pro Gaming.


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. August 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> 2666mhz sind noch stabil.
> Die habe ich drinne mit dem Asus z170 pro Gaming.


Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch "ab 2666MHz". Sorry, falls es falsch rübergekommen ist 
Gruß T.


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. August 2016)

Dann müsstest du ja schreiben "ab 3000mhz kann es zu Problemen..." weil bis 2666mhz alles in Ordnung ist.  

Klugscheiss- Modus Aus!


----------



## flotus1 (26. August 2016)

Und was ist dann mit DDR4-2800? Und wenn wir schon beim klugscheißen sind, 3000MHz schafft noch kein DDR4


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. August 2016)

Ihr schafft mich noch alle 

Gruß T.


----------



## MDJ (27. August 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Und was ist dann mit DDR4-2800?


Asus Z170I Pro Gaming (mITX) mit Kingston HyperX Savage 8 GB (2800 MHz), keine Probleme bei mir.


----------



## target2804 (27. August 2016)

cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Asus Ranger VIII...
> 
> Da ich aber jetzt zum zweiten mal Probleme mit dem RAM und Board habe,  geht der RAM jetzt endgültig zurück.




Du weißt schon, dass es am Board liegt?  Wobei mit dem neusten BIOS sollten die RAMS alle laufen. Zumindest auf 2133Mhz bekommst du mal nicht ne Bootloop und kannst dann das BIOS updaten.
Aber wenn du ein Board willst, dass deine Riegel alle erkennt, greif zu ASRock.
Übrigens erschließt sich mir der Sinn der teuren LED Blingbling Rams nicht, bzw frage ich mich, was du mit dem Board alles anfagngen willst.


Mein Asus Z170 Pro Gaming hatte z.B. mit dem Bios bei Auslieferungszustand Probleme mit meinen Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 Mhz. Die liefen nur auf 2133Mhz, alles drüber gab ein "Overclocking failed".
Mit dem 1805er Bios konnte ich die Speicher auf 3200 Mhz betreiben, hatte allerdings bis zum Bootlogo von Asus immer 5 Sek schwarzes Bild und sporadisch noch den "Overclocking failed" Error.
Mit dem 1904er Bios läuft jetzt alles perfekt.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (27. August 2016)

Zur Zeit geht gar nix mehr.  Ich starte,  er piept,  zeigt den Fehler an und der Monitor bleibt aus. 
Ein Tag vorher ging er noch,  konnte zocken und so. 
Habe den RAM ja noch net mal auf 3200 gestellt gehabt,  also lief er mit Standard 2133.....

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (27. August 2016)

Für das Ranger gibt es mittlerweile das 1902 (vom August) als neueste Biosversion.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (27. August 2016)

Joa komme ja net mal mehr ins BIOS rein   geht halt nix mehr. 
Ist schon verpackt und geht zurück....  Hoffe bekomme die Gutschrift,  habe eigentlich kein bock mehr auf das Zeug 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. August 2016)

Wie der Kollege schon sagte, hol Dir ein Asrock-Board. Asus hat viel von seinem guten Ruf verspielt. Sei es bei den Boards, Grakalüftern oder Monitoren. Leider 
Gruß T.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (27. August 2016)

Könnt ihr da eins empfehlen? 
Mein altes System hat och nen AsRock z77 Extrem 4

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XBurton (27. August 2016)

Asrock Z170 Extreme 4

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (27. August 2016)

ASRock Z170 Extreme4+ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## cHrIzZzI (27. August 2016)

Muss ich mal bei Mindfactory fragen ob sie das austauschen gegen das AsRock 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XBurton (27. August 2016)

wieso denn nicht?? innerhalb von 14 Tagen ist das kein Problem

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cHrIzZzI (27. August 2016)

Bin ja schon raus aus den 14 Tagen 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XBurton (27. August 2016)

dann gehts net mehr 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## target2804 (27. August 2016)

Machs doch so: schau in die Kompatibilitätsliste für dir RAMS. bestell dir 4 GB, setz sie kurz ein, spiel das neue bios auf, schick die 4gb ram innerhalb 14 tage zurück und setz die alten ein


----------



## cHrIzZzI (28. August 2016)

Also nur zur Info.  
Mein System läuft wieder,  ich weiß nicht warum es jetzt wieder geht aber es geht  

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pestioc (5. Mai 2019)

Das ist nicht richtig es gibt Spiele die sehr stark profitieren davon und die min und max fps sichtbar und spürbar hör sind und es gibt Spiele wo es absolut nichts bezweckt aber mehr is ja bekanntlich immer besser 👌


----------



## pestioc (5. Mai 2019)

Oft muss man ein xmp Profil wählen ich hab 2666 bestellt eingebaut und der lief auch nur mit 2400 ins bios xmp Profil gewählt und zack lief er mit 2666 Mhz !


----------

